# Kilo & Chico's Elmer Fudd Mission



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Went to see if our fat bullies had any chance against Jack Rabbits...









































































***NO JACK-RABBITS WERE HURT OR KILLED***


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I use to rabbit hunt with some of my old dogs. Started when I was 10 with a BoxerXChow. Fur used and Meat fed off of course  Both dogs are looking great.Awesome dogs. Nice Catch pups.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They are some great looking Bullies.Some of the best IMO.I always look forward to seeing updates of your dogs.Very beautiful!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love your boys, they are just fantastic. The pictures are great, i was afraid the little bunny was dead for a minute! But that's just me being an animal lover i guess... hate seeing them dead. lol but super coo shots, chico is getting big! he's looking great


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

nice catch..they must be pretty quick to catch a rabbit


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

bailey would envy them lol she hasnt got one yet


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That's the craziest rabbit I've seen yet. LoL


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

chico is getting HUGE!


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Czar said:


> nice catch..they must be pretty quick to catch a rabbit


Yeah Kilo is pretty fast for a big dog....its weird how he caught it without hurting it, and even after i told Kilo to leave it, the rabbit was too scared/tired to run away...it played possum but took off after we left, as for Chico he's like a fat little kid...he tries but hes slow



mcmlxxxvii said:


> chico is getting HUGE!


He has been growing quite alot....hes going to his first bully show next weekend

Thanks guys for all the good comments....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics  They look like they had fun. Chico has gotten so big. They are both looking great


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

awwww poor rabbit but awesome dogs


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea Chico's current weight is 66lbs  he is a chunky little guy.


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

I love all the pics that you post. The ones of Kilo are always amazing! Chico's lookin' amazing. In the second pic, the look on his face reminds me of a kid we saw runnin as fast as he could across the street the other day. Workin SO hard, but not getting anywhere fast enough. haha. Glad they had a good time.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I just love seeing your dogs! Chico is gorgeous! Once he leans out he is gonna be amazing! Great pics!


----------

